# Drop B Tuning on a Six String?



## MetalThrasher (Jan 26, 2017)

I've been on a kick lately listening to NU Metal so I was planning on setting up my six string for drop B because it seems that's what a lot of the NU Metal bands tune to.. Will an 11-56 set work. It's a 25.5 inch scale on my guitar.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 26, 2017)

11-56 will be fine.

Many people use 12-60 as well, but both should work.

11-56 might be a little lighter than you want, so maybe try looking for an 11-58 set? I know that's what Sean Hall (Ex-Elitist) uses and it has a good progressive feel without being overly thin or thick on either side.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Jan 26, 2017)

Yeah, you'll probably be fine. 

The rule I always go by with down-tuning is, take whatever gauge you would feel comfortable with in standard and go the step up from that. I tune a full step down, and 11's feel just a tad heavier than 10's in standard. You're going an extra half-step lower, so I imagine they'll probably feel closer than that.


----------



## budda (Jan 26, 2017)

No probably about it - 11-56 is fine. If you don't gel with that, try the 12-60 XL set from D'addario.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jan 26, 2017)

MetalThrasher said:


> for drop B



By "drop B" you mean downtune just the low E to B? Or downtune all six strings? Don't confuse drop tuning with a simple lower tuning.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jan 26, 2017)

Rachmaninoff said:


> By "drop B" you mean downtune just the low E to B? Or downtune all six strings? Don't confuse drop tuning with a simple lower tuning.



All six strings of course! Thanks for the advice I'll try the 11-56. I tune my 7 to A standard and use a 64 so I think this will work.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jan 26, 2017)

i used 12-60 with a plain 3rd on Ibanez RGs (25.5") feels as perfect as its gonna get


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 27, 2017)

11-56 is a pretty safe bet for most guitarists in this situation. 12-60 is good if you want to beef it up.
For me, I'd probably go with the 11-56 (d'addario) or 12-56 (ernie ball - drop the 24p and throw on a 20 or 22p).


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 27, 2017)

Gonna agree here. I used 11-56 sets before I ever bought a seven string, and they worked out great. Make sure that low B string fits in the nut though, so you dont have tuning issues. and re-intonate your guitar.


----------



## Shask (Jan 27, 2017)

That is probably fine. I use a 12-52 set (wound G) for a guitar tuned in standard B.


----------



## vilk (Jan 27, 2017)

Make sure you get a wound 3rd or you will hate it


----------



## robski92 (Jan 27, 2017)

I used to do 12-60 but I switched to 11-56 recently and I find it's perfect (both D'Addario sets if you care.)



> Make sure you get a wound 3rd or you will hate it



I use a plain and I find it works fine.


----------



## vilk (Jan 27, 2017)

^You're saying that you compared your plain 3rd against a wound 3rd but prefer the plain? Because you'd be the only person ever.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 28, 2017)

Absolutely dude. I go a half step further even with a normal 10-52 set and it feels great.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 28, 2017)

12-60 will be fantastic


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 28, 2017)

Another vote for a wound 3rd. So much better than a plain string. 

12-60 should be good.


----------



## robski92 (Jan 29, 2017)

> ^You're saying that you compared your plain 3rd against a wound 3rd but prefer the plain? Because you'd be the only person ever.



Completely disagree with me being the only person. Sometimes I've used and wound and sometimes I've used a plain. Generally I'll use a wound if I'm in drop A# or lower on a six. Otherwise I'm fine with a plain. All I'm saying is that he probably won't "hate it" with a plain string.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 29, 2017)

robski92 said:


> Completely disagree with me being the only person. Sometimes I've used and wound and sometimes I've used a plain. Generally I'll use a wound if I'm in drop A# or lower on a six. Otherwise I'm fine with a plain. All I'm saying is that he probably won't "hate it" with a plain string.



Yeah, I only use a wound third when hitting Drop A.

I'm fine with a plain third for anything above that (Drop A# included) as a wound third just feels "wrong" in those tunings.

That's probably just because I'm used to how 7 strings feels with the plain thirds/wound fourth in tunings B standard/Drop A and lower


----------



## fantom (Jan 30, 2017)

I use 11-49 for C standard on a 25.5 in. What tension are you comfortable with in other tunings?

And I strongly prefer unwound 3rd string... Maybe I'm weird. I agree for a rhythm metal player, wound might make more sense if you use the 3rd string regularly for mutes or accents


----------



## gnoll (Jan 30, 2017)

Imo 56 for B seems like it would be VERY thin. But maybe I'm just crazy and prefer thicker strings than other guitarists.


----------



## Nan0 (Jan 30, 2017)

Agreed
Currently using 80 for low A on 25'5
So my guess would be around 70 for low B
56 definitly looks thin


----------



## Shask (Jan 30, 2017)

gnoll said:


> Imo 56 for B seems like it would be VERY thin. But maybe I'm just crazy and prefer thicker strings than other guitarists.



I am using a 52 for B, so 56 seems normal. 

But, I prefer thinner strings. Most people on this site prefer cable-sized strings you cant bend.


----------



## vilk (Jan 30, 2017)

I played daddario jazz mediums in drop Bb/A# for ages. That's only a 56 on the bottom.


----------



## gogolXmogol (Feb 3, 2017)

I prefer lighter strings as they sound and feel better. 11-56 by daddario is great on 25.5. I like the tension and sound of a 56 in B, while 54 is way to weak for the job. I found out that same set I tune on my 25.5 guitar feels great half a step down on my baritone (11-56 in A# on 27").


----------

